# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  MIRA, miniaturized surgical robot, Virtual Incision, Nebraska, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Virtual Incision

virtualincision.com/mira

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Incision's miniaturized surgical robot

Published on Aug 5, 2015




> Virtual Incision Corporation is a privately-held medical device company focused on developing an advanced, miniaturized robot for general surgery abdominal procedures, such as colon resections.
> Propelled by the knowledge that colorectal and lower gastrointestinal procedures are the fastest growing in the United States, Dr. Dmitry Oleynikov and Dr. Shane Farritor founded Virtual Incision in 2006.
> The company is a spin-out of the University of Nebraska, where Dr. Dmitry Oleynikov and Dr. Shane Farritor are currently based. John Murphy joined Virtual Incision in 2012 and is based in Pleasanton, California.

----------


## Airicist

"World’s first use of miniaturized robot in human surgery"

by Virtual Incision
March 1, 2016

Article "Virtual Incision Announces World’s First Use of its Miniaturized Robot in Human Surgery"
First-in-Human Feasibility Trial for Robotically Assisted Colon Resection Procedures Successfully Completed in Paraguay

March 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Incision tests in humans | March 1, 2016 (KLKN-ABC)

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> Nebraska startup Virtual Incision successfully performed their first test of surgical robots in humans recently. Virtual Incision was built on the collaboration of UNMC surgeon Dmitry Oleynikov and UNL robotics engineering professor Shane Farritor.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Miniaturized robot used for abdominal procedures"

October 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MIRA surgical robotic platform

Nov 2, 2020




> MIRA ("miniaturized in vivo robotic assistant") is an investigational robot that will enable surgeons to perform minimally invasive surgeries in any hospital or surgery center, without the need for a dedicated space or for the infrastructure typically required for other “mainframe” robotic systems. Weighing only two pounds, the miniature single incision platform has full robotic capabilities, and can easily be moved from room to room.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Remote Surgical Robot Could Join Astronauts on Future Mars Missions"
Star Trek health care continues to infiltrate the ISS.

by Monisha Ravisetti
August 3, 2022

----------

